# Lancashire Show brag



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Mazpahs Mischief Maker, (Missy)
did me proud today she won her open class got Best of breed
and got a first and a third in her side classes



Mazpahs Mystic Magwi (Gizmo)
won a 1st in his Open class 2 1st and a 3rd in his side classes
A great day!
It was lovely to see friends again


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all, I didnt have quite such a good day as May although I did say hi to her, lol. 

It was Saynamore Kismet's first show at 5 months old and she got 3rd in open plus a second and a third in sides.

However she got tons of experience and was very well behaved, to say she's never been penned before....... so onwards and upwards hopefully


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS once again to Missy and Gizmo and MayThankyou for my beautiful flowersAlso Well Done to You and Kismet Chrissy


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol, SK, yes you was with May too werent you when we were all in smokers corner. Think it had stopped raining for one minute at the time pmsl


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

> Lol, SK, yes you was with May too werent you when we were all in smokers corner. Think it had stopped raining for one minute at the time pmsl


I'm so sorry we didn't have time to chat at the show 
But it was lovely to put a face to Saynamore 
My son Ross was with me he is Kelly's other half 
Congratulations on your kittens results


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lol, SK, yes you was with May too werent you when we were all in smokers corner. Think it had stopped raining for one minute at the time pmsl 
Now C'mon ChrissyPeople say after a while you morf into your oh-and though he is very handsome in a sexy silverback gorilla way i am however quite the lady and i do have that feminine sexy look that only a Lancs lass can aqquire That and the fact that i don't attend the showsBut glad you met with that mad Mazthingy woman and Ross-hope they were gentle with you,they can be a bit naughty you know


----------

